# Gorky Park - Renko's Raketa



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just been watching Gorky Park again and during the scene where Michael Elphick comes in and sleeps on the desk you get a really good view of William Hurt's watch. I reckon it's a blue Raketa perpetual calender, what do you think?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Have got this film somewhere, when I watch (sorry







) it again, will have a look.









Meant to say earlier; good signature by the way.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Have got this film somewhere, when I watch (sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't use that signature yourself. Best line from the film.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry, missed your post









I agree it is a good line (one of a few), but it wasn't the sig for me.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I just noticed that there is a huge continuity error regarding Renko's watch in Gorky Park. He starts off with a black dial, then when he is following Brian Denehey he stops inside a phone box and the dial is clearly seen to be white, but when gets to the hotel room before him it has turned into a black one again!

The black one at the start also has an octagonal case so it is probably a Vostok but then in the militia office it is so obviously a blue Raketa but which kind... because in one view it looks like the standard blue one that used to be sold on our hosts page and in another it looks like a perpetual calender but I haven't seen one of those in blue yet apart from the Luch copy.

I think I'm going too far with this... it's bordering on obsession.









Oh and in Torchwood, has anyone worked out what Jack has on his right wrist (not the left one as that is some kind of computery thing). All I've been able to tell so far is that it has a black leather strap and a black face with a silver case and silver markings. It has the shape of an old Sekonda; it's sort of oval. I'm sure we'll get a close up of it eventually...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I think I'm going too far with this... it's bordering on obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to just stay calm, take a deep breath & maybe buy some more watches.
















Hadn't really noticed his watch until tonights episode - aaaggghhhh you got me doing it now.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Maybe they've really blown a gasket and he's wearing a Fossil "Big Tic"?

That would be a truly ugly turn of events.

--C.W.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

C.W. said:


> Maybe they've really blown a gasket and he's wearing a Fossil "Big Tic"?
> 
> That would be a truly ugly turn of events.
> 
> --C.W.


I've seen those


----------

